# Sixers cut Steven Smith



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/teams/philadelphia-76ers.shtml

"The team has requested waivers on forward Steven Smith, a rookie from LaSalle University who averaged 0.6 points and 0.8 rebounds in eight games this season. He played a career-high 12 minutes and scored five points vs. Indiana on Dec. 20, 2006. The Sixers roster now stands at 14 players."


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Can I go ahead and place my hate for Billy King. AGAIN. I dont want him anywhere near drafting for next years draft. Hes going to mess it up. He dont know how to do things right.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We should've sent him to the D-League.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Aint Smith that Coates boy too. I knew when I read the thread title that Beez was going to be asking for Kings head for the millionth time lol!!!

I really didnt see anything in Steve Smith although I don't watch college ball so I dont know what he did there and Cheeks never really gave him a chance except for a couple of minutes here and there. Out of the couple minutes, He was given, I wasn't impressed. If has as much potential as some of you guys think I guess he should've been put in the D-League


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Never saw anything from him. I'd think this is more of a Cheeks decision than a billy king one.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Never saw anything from him. I'd think this is more of a Cheeks decision than a billy king one.


Well then what was the point of cutting him? Are we going to sign a free agent or make a trade? Smith was still a young player. He's very young but the guy has potential. This move was only made so the organization can save some money, since Smith's contract will become guarenteed


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This was BEEZ's guy, he was calling for the Sixers to get him when he tested the draft waters after his junior year.

From what I hear he asked to be released. So take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> From what I hear he asked to be released. So take that for what it's worth.


He the hell does he think he is? He's a scrub and he will always be a scrub in the NBA. The Sixers gave him a chance and this is how he responds? If he really asked to be released it shows how little he appreciates the opportunity the Sixers gave him.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> *Who the hell does he think he is? He's a scrub and he will always be a scrub in the NBA.* The Sixers gave him a chance and this is how he responds? If he really asked to be released it shows how little he appreciates the opportunity the Sixers gave him.



Why Don't you tell us how you really feel Kunlun...U had me dying :lol: when I read that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> He the hell does he think he is? He's a scrub and he will always be a scrub in the NBA. The Sixers gave him a chance and this is how he responds? If he really asked to be released it shows how little he appreciates the opportunity the Sixers gave him.


I don't think he's a scrub, and I don't think he'll always be one. I think just sitting him on the bench didn't help him in anyway, he got a few big time minutes.. but they should've got him some run in the D League.

His probably looking out for his future, if he's not getting any tick anywhere and just has a contract what does that do for his future? Yeah, in the immediate future it'll pay bills.. but he wasn't guaranteed, so he's taking a gamble to improve his stock in the eyes of other teams. I don't blame him.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't think he's a scrub, and I don't think he'll always be one. I think just sitting him on the bench didn't help him in anyway, he got a few big time minutes.. but they should've got him some run in the D League.
> 
> His probably looking out for his future, if he's not getting any tick anywhere and just has a contract what does that do for his future? Yeah, in the immediate future it'll pay bills.. but he wasn't guaranteed, so he's taking a gamble to improve his stock in the eyes of other teams. I don't blame him.


I don't know who's right? Did we release him or did he ask to be released? 

It would make sense for us to release him if he weren't contributing and his contract is about to become guaranteed, but I don't see why he would ask for his release?

OR, maybe he thought he could get more $$ and playing time overseas.. who knows.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What is he good at? He can't score, he can't defend, he's not athletic and he's old for a rookie. If he thinks he's too good for the Sixers then he's on another planet.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> What is he good at? He can't score, he can't defend, he's not athletic and he's old for a rookie. If he thinks he's too good for the Sixers then he's on another planet.


I had no clue that 28 career minutes determines how a player's entire career will play out.

He was getting no playing time, and was making the minimum for a first year player. If he asked for his release then he's taking a risk in believing he can do more for his future playing elsewhere than by sitting on the bench.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> What is he good at? He can't score, he can't defend, he's not athletic and he's old for a rookie. If he thinks he's too good for the Sixers then he's on another planet.


How old is he?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> What is he good at? *He can't score, he can't defend, he's not athletic and he's old for a rookie*. If he thinks he's too good for the Sixers then he's on another planet.


When Iverson missed those couple of games in the begining of the season, I wasn't to impressed by him, and Cheeks did give him some minutes in those games. I didn't think he could move and he just looked lost out there to me. And I was paying attention to him because some people here were talking about they wanted him. Now I know that's not a long time (maybe 2 games)and I know it wasn't enough minutes to really evaluate him, But dude did look like a scrub:biggrin: How old is he anyway?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

DieSlow69 said:


> How old is he?


He is a 23, soon to be 24 year old rookie scrub.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> He is a 23, soon to be 24 year old rookie scrub.


you clearly have no clue on what talent is if that is your asessment.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> you clearly have no clue on what talent is if that is your asessment.


Well, he did get cut from the worst team in the league.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Once again we dont know one if 1 he asked and or 2 they cut him. Regardless, getting cut has no bearing on talent all the time


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> you clearly have no clue on what talent is if that is your asessment.


Okay, you tell what talents on the basketball court he has that would be considered good in the NBA.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Steven Smith is in the D-League right now playing for the Anaheim Arsenal.

Here's his stats from the past two games:
Vs Dakota: 17 points (7-14 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 6 RBS, 2 TOs in 28 MIN
Vs Bakersfield: 16 points (7-15 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 4 RBS, STL in 28 MIN.

Solid stats, with the post All-Star stretch coming where a lot of ten day contracts are offered, I hope he gets another chance in the league.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't think he really has a chance this year. He's got to do really good this year, and with a good summer league preformance, I think he has a chance next year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes a good player, didnt get a opportunity here


----------



## fchud84 (Oct 9, 2006)

Im pissed off that he got waived, because, he wasnt given a chance, he was arguably one of our top players in the Summer League, ok its not QUALITY opposition, BUT he definitely has potential, GOD we're absolutely dos s**t this year, it would have been useful to give him some minutes now we're coming to the end stretch of the season, also giving players like Carney and Williams much more minutes, damn how are we meant to develop players with match experience.

Like many others have said we should have at least sent Smith to the development league, once again a sign of incompetence from King. About him saying he wanted to be waived, no one knows that to be true, and even if it was no one knows the situation, so dont be hating without knowing the full story, its only hear-say.


----------

